# Traverse City, MI riding partners?



## paxequus (Mar 15, 2007)

deleted


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

Hey there... this post is probably better suited to the regional forums. If you post there, you will probably get more responses then you will here!


----------



## roadboy (Apr 1, 2003)

cherry capital cycling club does alot of rides, contact them, also there are many rides on the peninsula, the popular one being monday night leaves the high school parking lot at 6pm (not a hammer fest but a good ride) also contact the shops see what they have going or what they know about. Brick Wheels, City Bike Shop, and McClain's should have info.


----------



## paxequus (Mar 15, 2007)

vonteity said:


> Hey there... this post is probably better suited to the regional forums. If you post there, you will probably get more responses then you will here!


Thanks, Vonteity. I did post there also.


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

The forums at Team Estrogen also have regional boards - you might check there too.


----------

